# Rd 2 Game 3: Heat @ Bulls (5/10 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Friday, May 10, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big game. United Center is gonna be rocking. Gotta get this home court advantage back.

Shooters have to continue hitting their open shots. And hopefully Wade and Bosh continue their play from the 2nd half of game 2.

I would expect the Bulls to get a couple of players back for this one. Maybe even Rose.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol Rose isn't coming back. And even if he did he will be very finicky and probably play a really bad game. He hasn't played in over a year and he isn't the type of guy to just jump right back in especially in playoffs...and against the Heat. Not a chance he comes back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Even at whatever percentage he's feeling, it would still be 100 times better than what Teague is giving them. Now if he wants to come back is another story.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Jace

Hard to see him coming back. Would be hard to incorporate a new PG.

Wondering if Chalmers neck grab on Noah gets upgraded to a flagrant. That was an awful move by him.


----------



## Jace




----------



## Ben

The thing is, if Rose comes back, it really scares me. Bulls are one of those teams who feeds off crowds, and momentum etc. 

Rose returning would give them a bunch of that.


----------



## tone wone

Feels like through 2 games, offensively MIA has performed a lot better than they usually do against CHI. 

Game one was a fluke 86 point performance. Shot under 40 percent, but managed 20 assists on 31 made shots with just 8 turnovers. 9 times out 10 Miami scores 100+ easy with those kinds of assists to fgm and turnover numbers.

The ball is really moving. The overall approach has been close to perfect and this is with Bosh/Wade being a bit shaky. Turnovers are the key. After playing drunk against Milwaukee, they're being crazy secure with the ball. 

7 of the 17 turnovers in game 2 came in the 4th when the game was beyond over


----------



## Wade County

Can't see Deng getting back for this one, maybe Hinrich though.

Hopefully Wade and Bosh can get going...they showed signs of life, but are still way off where we need them to be.

Battier too. He's having that January slump at the wrong time of year. At 25% shooting now.


----------



## Jace

Loved that by the time Battier hit a 3, the game was a laugher. I've felt like we've been fairly dependent on his shot to go down to have normal shooting games. Ray also only hit one 3, in route to leading the team in scoring in under 20 minutes played.

Deng has lost 15 pounds, and tried shooting today and said it was very difficult and that he still feels very weak. Beat writers say he still looks sick, but apparently he wants to try to play.

Tone, I was listening to the CBS podcast and one of the guys was talking about the Synergy breakdown of our 3-point attempts in G1, and they were mostly open, with a few slightly contested. We've been steadily getting pretty good looks against their D, and I also noticed some intermittent breakthroughs in that regard during the regular season matchups.

Will be tougher in their building though.


----------



## -33-

I would assume that no news from the NBA today, especially considering there is no NBA games tonight, would mean that flagrants/suspensions/fines aren't happening after last night for either team?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Ben said:


> *The thing is, if Rose comes back, it really scares me*. Bulls are one of those teams who feeds off crowds, and momentum etc.
> 
> Rose returning would give them a bunch of that.


The ****? I hope you're joking. You give the Bulls WAY to much credit, and you obviously don't have faith in the Heat.


----------



## Jace

Sometimes it takes them a little while with these fines. I've seen them come the day after the next day.


----------



## -33-

Jace said:


> Sometimes it takes them a little while with these fines. I've seen them come the day after the next day.


Sure..but in the playoffs, they typically won't announce the day of. 

Like if they were going to suspend Noah (I know they won't), you announce it the day of, and Chicago has no time to prepare for that even if its just one day prior when they practice/shootaround.


----------



## Ben

doctordrizzay said:


> The ****? I hope you're joking. You give the Bulls WAY to much credit, and you obviously don't have faith in the Heat.


Nah, I just don't go round the forum puffing my chest out saying we'll go 16-0. 

I never said we'll lose the series if Rose comes back. I still think the championship is ours this year (although we're going to face more adversity if it isn't in this series), but Bulls are one of those teams that are huge on momentum. They get a bunch of that and it turns into a huge ballache of a series.


----------



## Ben

I may finally get to watch a Heat game for the first time this postseason. Compared to last year where I watched pretty much all 82 and the postseason games, this has been a poor year. Doing actual work rather than sitting in a college room has done this to me.


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## Wade2Bosh

Rose, Deng and Hinrich all ruled out once again tonight.

And Gibson was fined 25k for the F bomb tirade against Scott Foster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Refs for tonight. 


> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Joe Crawford, David Guthrie, Derrick Stafford, Gary Zielinski (alternate) your referees for tonight's Heat=Bulls, 8 p.m, United Center, ESPN


----------



## doctordrizzay

Haha Im gonna miss the game, Joey was on fire in Memphis last week. It's either gonna be a shit show full of ejections and techs or everybody is gonna play nice.


----------



## Jace

Whoa. Thought I saw "Danny" Crawford when I read those earlier. Was under the impression based off of comments from writers on Twitter that the league can schedule whatever refs they want in between games. Not true, they're predetermined. I've learned to appreciate Joe. He interjects himself too much into the game, but his calls are mostly good. Maybe the Ed Malloys of the league have made me grow to appreciate more competent refs.

I watched G2 over again last night. One big thing I noticed: We literally got great looks the entire game. All the way until the cigar unit came in, every shot we took was a good look, and we never had to work late into the shotclock. I have trouble seeing that continue at that rate in CHI, but it's still a good sign overall for the series.



-33- said:


> Sure..but in the playoffs, they typically won't announce the day of.
> 
> Like if they were going to suspend Noah (I know they won't), you announce it the day of, and Chicago has no time to prepare for that even if its just one day prior when they practice/shootaround.


Yeah but I think they knew there wouldn't be suspensions.


----------



## BlackNRed

Leggo Heat


----------



## UD40

Let's do this.


----------



## Jace

Hate that Chicago shoots off whatever the hell leads to games looking misty from the start.


----------



## Jace

Not sure why LeBron treated Bellinelli like Joel on that possession.

Bosh hits the J for our first points.


----------



## Jace

UD J


----------



## Jace

Way too handsy on D by Wade.


----------



## Jace

Bosh again from 18


----------



## Jace

UD long J. Our two bigs with 8 points on Js.


----------



## Jace

Weird miscommunication by the co-captains leads to a turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great pass by Bosh to Lebron


----------



## Jace

Horrible D by Bosh on that setup by Robinson to Noah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario and1!


----------



## Jace

Nice move by Rio for the and-1 opp.


----------



## UD40

Wade in cruise control.

Bosh in Big Bosh Man mode.


----------



## Jace

Probably our best start of the series, but we need to keep getting good looks and forcing them to hit tough shots to get some separation. Kinda like that their O is all-Boozer right now. He's hitting some tough shots, and as JVG said, once we go spread-O it's hard for them to keep him on the floor.


----------



## Wade County

Gotta stop the Booz


----------



## Wade County

2 on Butler. Needed that one.


----------



## Jace

Interesting call there by Crawford on the LeBron post up. Wonder if that'll be the tone for the night. Joey might not like the way the Bulls treated his bros in G2.


----------



## Wade County

Who'se the backup 3 for the Bulls now? Rip Hamilton?


----------



## Jace

Nice move by Ray to save an ugly possession.


----------



## Jace

Our pick-and-roll D on Robinson is deteriorating.


----------



## Jace

We're crumbling in the hustle categories.


----------



## Jace

COL333

Still hot?


----------



## Jace

Battier...awful.


----------



## Jace

WHAT THE **** NOAH


----------



## Jace

I swear if they call double techs...


----------



## BlackNRed

Noah you ****in head lice punk!


----------



## Jace

That block is often not called a foul anyway. The contact was clearly after the block.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Noah likes to be an idiot.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Jace said:


> That block is often not called a foul anyway. The contact was clearly after the block.


Not against Bulls and especially not in Chicago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

25-25 after 1

Both teams shooting great. Heat at 61%, Bulls at 53%.


----------



## Jace

Not sure why LeBron rejected Bird's screen that late in the clock. Didn't have enough time to get anything good once Cole came over.

Noticed Cole setting a lot of picks in G2. They keep trying to get a small switched onto LeBron.


----------



## BlackNRed

We need to be in the paint more too many jumpers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole and1

Great looking J


----------



## Jace

Cole and-1 opp. on the J!


----------



## Jace

Nice trap on Teague to force the TO.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Nice trap, hehe.


----------



## Wade County

Norris is baller right now.

That foul he did on Nate was awful though...looked before the shot for mine though


----------



## Wade County

FOH Bellinelli, jesssus


----------



## Jace

LeBron gamble leads to the Butler 3.


----------



## Wade County

What are these 3s guys hit on us


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron is so smart.


----------



## Jace

Battier so off.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Mohammed is an idiot.


----------



## Jace

WHAT THE **** IS GOING ON????

What did LeBron even do?


----------



## Wade County

Our 3s brick. Theirs cash.


----------



## Wade County

WTF!!!!


----------



## Jace

WHAT. DID. LEBRON. DO??????


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nazr's been out there trying to hurt people since the 4th quarter of the last game.


----------



## Basel

This is a crazy ****ing game that's already out of hand.


----------



## Wade County

Weak ass tech on Bron man


----------



## Wade County

Throw Nazr out man. Thug.


----------



## Jace

OK. That was barely deserving of a T by LeBron. That happens every game multiple times.

Now JVG is trying to insinuate LeBron flopped on the fall? Dude...Mohammed chucked him.


----------



## Wade County

It was a hard unneccessary foul by Mohammed to begin with


----------



## Eternal

Wade County said:


> Weak ass tech on Bron man


It's understandable why he got the tech though. He pulled Mohammed to the ground. No sense for Mohammed to shove him though.


----------



## Jace

Prepare for Chicago emotion run.


----------



## Wade County

I get it in the context of the game, but that happens all the time with no result.


----------



## Jace

Now this is getting out of hand. We're going to get called for every touch foul.


----------



## Wade County

Whaaat - Bird didnt even do anyttthing


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bulls hitting their 3's right now.


----------



## Wade County

FOH Belinelli jesus


----------



## Wade County

I ****ing hate the Bulls


----------



## Jace

Another case of our high-percentage 3-point shooters missing and all their 3s going down.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade County said:


> Whaaat - Bird didnt even do anyttthing


I think Andersen went into the fight.


----------



## Wade County

They're 5-7 from 3. We're 1 of 5.


----------



## BlackNRed

LeWade aint giving us shit. We should be stomping all over this pathetic bulls team.


----------



## Basel

At some point, the refs need to take control of this series out of the players' hands. It's not even basketball out there anymore.

Note: This doesn't mean I don't love watching all of this craziness.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

They are 5-7 from the three-point line. I hope this don't continue...


----------



## Wade County

Guys need to step up now. Down 6 on the road - time to lift the intensity and starting making some ****ing shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sick J by Wade. He needs to step up now.


----------



## Jace

Nice tough J by Wade in the post. Bellinelli had trouble with him in G2.


----------



## Wade County

Tough fadeaway by Wade


----------



## Wade County

Could Mike Breen be Bulls loving any harder on his call?


----------



## Jace

Wow if they call it this tight we might be ****ed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 333

Another who needs to step up


----------



## Jace

BATTITHRAY

Finally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 33333


----------



## Wade County

Battithray!


----------



## Jace

Cole's made 7 3's in a row.


----------



## Wade County

COOOLE!


----------



## Wade County

Such a weak call


----------



## Jace

:nonono:

Teague pushes off Cole the whole way down and Cole gets the foul call.


----------



## Wade County

Need to close well here.

Seriously, I really dont know why we can't kill these guys. Such a depleted team, but they have guys stepping up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Hopefully we get these touch calls on the other end. Because if the fouls called on Cole and Birdman are gonna be called, then you could pretty much call a foul on the Bulls every time Lebron has it.


----------



## Wade County

6 combined points from Bron and Wade aint enough


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> Need to close well here.
> 
> Seriously, I really dont know why we can't kill these guys. Such a depleted team, but they have guys stepping up.


Heat arent keeping them out of the paint and its not only breaking down the D, but its leaving guys scrambling for rebounds.


----------



## Basel

I think LeBron's about ready to take over this game.


----------



## Jace

Cole's in a zone.


----------



## Wade County

Wow Cole, nice


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Boozer is having a great game. That's says much.


----------



## Jace

And that's not a foul by Noah on Bosh. This is a flat out joke.


----------



## Wade County

Where is the hustle!?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Belinelli trying to impress the United Center but fails. Thanks for that!


----------



## UD40

Wow.

I literally heard all ball on that.


----------



## Wade County

Paging MBP and WoW


----------



## Jace

Ray just got shamed by Bellinelli. Come on dude.


----------



## Wade County

Hang your head in shame Ray


----------



## Wade County

Good glass cleaning by CB


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by Battier!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 333

dont think the pass was intended for Bosh, but great job by him to kick it out to Shane


----------



## Adam

Norris Cole > P-Bev.

Come at me Smithi.


----------



## Wade County

BATTITHRAY


----------



## Wade County

I gotta say, I wasnt expecting Belinelli to out play Ray and Wade...


----------



## UD40

Let's play a game, it's similar to "Where's Waldo?" but it's called "Where's Wade?"


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Still not much by James. Wade will probably come in soon again. And no one of them plays good at the moment.


----------



## Jace

Good on Shane getting a couple of 3s down. Was real worried when he hit the side of the backboard on his first attempt.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

ESPN are fast: http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/stor...r-mohammed-ejected-shoving-lebron-james-floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

UD40 said:


> Let's play a game, it's similar to "Where's Waldo?" but it's called "Where's Wade?"


He was on the bench. He was quiet the 1st 9:13 of the game, but played great when he came back in the 2nd quarter. 2 points 3 assists in the 2nd quarter stint. He should be back in the game now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Two missed threes in a row.


----------



## Adam

Bosh is really hurting us. He looks so timid and unsure on every jumper, and Chicago is playing really far off him.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Boozer is always talking to the refs.


----------



## Jace

LeBron's first FTs coming up.


----------



## Adam

Guys were winning now that I'm here. I'm not a jinx this year!


----------



## Wade County

Bron brought back the dip


----------



## Jace

LeBron back to his old FT form.


----------



## Adam

Classic Chalmers foul.


----------



## Jace

Wow. That's a foul, huh?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I don't think he should have fouled Robinson there.


----------



## Wade County

I like how Nate leans in and creates the contact, gets the call...


----------



## Adam

I'm okay with them calling that foul but I want it called the same on both ends.


----------



## Wade County

Well, we closed the half well, that's what we wanted.

Considering how quiet Wade and James have been, ill take it.

Need them to wake up now though. Can't rely on Bosh and Cole for our offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

52-50 at the half

10 combined points by Wade and Lebron, yet we still scored 52 and shot 51%. Big half by Norris Cole.

Much better D in the 2nd half of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh has a double double in the 1st half :yep:


----------



## Wade County

Feels like all our offense is coming off long jumpers. Sometimes that works, but I want to see some paint buckets this half. Wade and James just have to get going man.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade *must* play much better during the next half.

One FGA with all those minutes is not acceptable.


----------



## Hibachi!

Bosh doesn't need to keep pulling from near the three point line. I know he can hit them but Chicago is going to give that to him all day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Wade *must* play much better during the next half.


If he plays how he played in the 2nd quarter, I'll be fine with it. 

Spo needs to go to the Wade/Bosh pick and roll even when Lebron is in the game. Its one thing for Wade to be shooting and missing a ton of shots, its another when he isnt getting any shots.


----------



## Jace

Disagree with Simmons. I didn't mind Wade's first half. He played within the flow of the O. It's a good thing he didn't force shots. Obviously expect him to be more aggressive in the 2nd half, but hopefully he does it in control.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, just noticed Bosh already has a double double.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I wish all our games were on TNT. This half time crew is so bad. TNT has the ECF this year so if we advance, we're done with ESPN games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice drive by Mario


----------



## Jace

Come on Rio. You don't have to be all the offense.


----------



## Jace

****ing cag.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Look behind you, LeBron.


----------



## Jace

Wade 3-3.


----------



## Jace

Stupid foul Bosh.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Ah, all these fouls.


----------



## Jace

Butterfingers Wade. Come on bro. He did the same thing last game.


----------



## Wade County

FFS


----------



## Wade County

We gotta build a lead here. Need to win this game.


----------



## Jace

Rio misses the easy 3. Robinson hits one form way down town.

Just don't get it.


----------



## Wade County

God dammit


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We are playing very bad now.


----------



## Wade County

Way to go, Miami. Dickheads.


----------



## Jace

Unbelievable how much we beat ourselves.


----------



## Wade County

**** you Nate.


----------



## Wade County

Get Cole in. Rio cant contain shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bulls have been hitting some really tough shots this quarter.

Need to get Lebron attacking the rim more.


----------



## Wade County

Meanwhile, Jimmy Butler is outscoring Lebron.

What am I watching here. Is this real life.


----------



## Jace

Mike Breen: "ZOMG the Heat are shooting 56% and only up 2!"

Bulls are about a percentage point below us right now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Well, Cole is our leading scorer. That's says all.


----------



## Wade County

^ Yep noticed that to Jace. Cool analysis, Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Awful shot by Mario.


----------



## Jace

Get Rio off the floor. Can't shoot that out of a timeout.


----------



## Wade County

I really feel like we gotta win this game. I dont want to be in Game 4 down 2-1 in a real MUST WIN situation.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

All these turnovers!


----------



## Jace

We've gone COMPLETELY braindead.


----------



## Wade County

What are we doing...


----------



## Adam

Our offense looks so sloppy.


----------



## Wade County

Great J by Wade


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Must be a clear path foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What the ****?! That's a clear path


----------



## Adam

How do we not even get a replay on that? What a joke.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Obviously not in Chicago.


----------



## Wade County

WAAAAAT


----------



## Jace

Had to run out and close my sunroof because it was raining. No clear path call?


----------



## Wade County

Cant believe we did not get that clear path. ****ing bullshit.


----------



## Jace

WAAAAIIT....REALLY? NO CLEAR PATH?

HAHAHAHAHHHAHHAHAHAAAHAHHA


----------



## Jace

GET. RIO. OFF. FLOOR.


----------



## Wade County

Flopinelli


----------



## Adam

Butler traveled.

NBA refs continue to be the worst refs in professional sports.


----------



## Wade County

WARIO GTFO


----------



## Jace

CLEAR TRAVEL

This is 5 on 8 as bad as it gets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That is completely on Mario. He and Bosh were not paying attention and it forced us to cross match with Mario on Butler.


----------



## Wade County

Excuse me travel?


----------



## Jace

Noah is a capital dirtbag.


----------



## Wade County

We are playing so shit man


----------



## Wade County

Noah is a piece of shit.


----------



## Jace

LeBron...we need you engaged. None of that.


----------



## Wade County

Why should he win over fans for being ejected? He was being a dick


----------



## Adam

I can't believe Crawford just called that a block.


----------



## Jace

Refs trying hard to make CHI vs. IND happen in the ECF.


----------



## Wade County

Nates flexing is so tiresome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron had driving lanes early and settled. He needs to attack that rim.

And I'd love to see a replay on that blocking foul.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron is 3-9.

What the **** man.


----------



## Adam

That was a charge. And if that was LeBron that's a charge 10 times out of 10.


----------



## Jace

Just saw the "blocking foul." Wow.

The crazy part is we could still be up double digits if we were playing intelligently. Or if LeBron got aggressive.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Scandalous refs again. Game 1 was worse, though.


----------



## Jace

This isn't a clearpath?










But we get all the calls.


----------



## Wade County

Nice J by CB


----------



## Jace

Time to wake up LeBron. What is this?


----------



## Wade County

lol


----------



## Wade County

4pt swing. FML


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

LeBron must stop with those shots and instead attack the rim.


----------



## Jace

Bad shots LeBron. How can he check out now?

Bosh wasn't fouled?

WE GOT A CALL?!!?!?!?!


----------



## Wade County

Lebron is struggling so bad


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We get a call! This can't be true.


----------



## Adam

Bosh got fouled under the rim and Joey Crawford ignored it, but luckily the other official was on the baseline and called a charge on Bellineli.


----------



## Wade County

Norris that was huuuge.

Bad missed three by Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, no angle on that Lebron 3.


----------



## Jace

Ray missing a wide open corner 3 is all the confusing.

Le333333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by LeBron. Very tough shot.


----------



## Wade County

MBP 3333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade with three fouls. Those last two have been dumb.


----------



## Jace

Crawford, I'm sorry I complimented you before the game.


----------



## Wade County

Wade dont reach...


----------



## Wade County

Guys im stressed. I dont feel confident.


----------



## Jace

Great job Bird!


----------



## Wade County

Oh FFS


----------



## Wade County

Good board by Birdman


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Noah seems so innocent everytime he gets a foul called against him.


----------



## Jace

Need LeBron to start testing out some of the lanes that are available. He's been shooting the whole game like he's feeling his J, but has only hit a couple.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Want to the next quarter: other refs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

70-70 after 3

Need Lebron to attack, attack, attack.


----------



## Wade County

Game tied....

Paging Lebron and Wade....


----------



## Wade County

Gotta foul out Belinelli early in the 4th. Attack his man constantly.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron is our leading scorer with 13...

God we need to wake the **** up. It's winning time.


----------



## Adam

Like I said in game 1, I don't see how Ray Allen can play in this series. He's a liability.

The refs are going to decide this series. How do you beat a team by 50 then have the game close with all these joke calls.


----------



## Wade County

My stomach is turning...ughhh this team man


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sweet layup by birdman


----------



## Jace

Cole2Bird for the reverse.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Cole to Andersen.


----------



## Wade County

Teague and Nate Rob in the backcourt...gotta post up


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wasn't that a foul on LeBron?


----------



## Jace

LeBron...?


----------



## Wade County

Nice Bird


----------



## Wade County

Dafuq


----------



## Jace

LeBron dude. What are you doing?


----------



## Wade County

Make a run dammit


----------



## Jace

If only Cole got that very call Butler just got.

Really need you LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

Why are we not attacking!!


----------



## Adam

This happened in game 1. Wade on the bench too long and we lost.


----------



## Wade County

Butler > Lebron apparently


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Big 3 by Bosh


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> If only Cole got that very call Butler just got.
> 
> Really need you LeBron.


Do you have dvr? Check where Crawford was when he made that foul call. It's hilarious.


----------



## Jace

W333SSON


----------



## Wade County

Phew CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The degree of difficulty on the shots the Bulls have hit tonight is insane.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Yeah, get Wade in. From a positive side, he has been effective with the FG's.


----------



## Wade County

FOH Robinson


----------



## Wade County

Gotta attack Butler and Belinelli. Stop settling


----------



## Jace

Tough shot by Bird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bird!

Lebron and Birdman got fouled about twice by Butler and neither were called.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Nice by both LeBron and Andersen!


----------



## Wade County

Bird! YES


----------



## Wade County

Yeah we're getting ****ing hosed tonight by the refs


----------



## Adam

4 pt. lead. They only have one more foul to give. In a good spot, just have to close.


----------



## Wade County

Pleeeease make a run now.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron needs to just keep going at Butler. Wade needs to come in and attack Belinelli.

They dont have the depth to withstand those two.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Adam said:


> 4 pt. lead. They only have one more foul to give. In a good spot, just have to close.


Will be hard with Cole, Allen and Andersen.


----------



## Eternal

Wade County said:


> Yeah we're getting ****ing hosed tonight by the refs


How are you getting hosed? Heat have 17 PFs, Bulls have 22 PFs. Bulls IMO have played well, but I think this is where the Heat end the game. Can't see Chicago winning this game at all.


----------



## Adam

There's their last foul to give. Free throws the rest of the way.


----------



## Wade County

Stomach is turning. I feel sick. Must be the playoffs.


----------



## Wade County

Make free throws. Draw fouls.


----------



## Jace

They keep making tough shots.


----------



## Wade County

Lebron man...


----------



## Wade County

God always at the end of the clock...


----------



## Adam

Cole really needs to get stronger and then he can finish those plays.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade County said:


> Lebron needs to just keep going at Butler. Wade needs to come in and attack Belinelli.
> 
> They dont have the depth to withstand those two.


Yeah. I don't understand why we are not trying to drawing those fouls.


----------



## Wade County

Good explosion from Cole


----------



## Jace

Can't just say the Bulls have only fouled 5 more times so the officiating is fair. Have to juxtapose stats with the eye.


----------



## Jace

Unbelievable. Great D and then we don't get an easy board.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

smh Wade. Fine you tipped it to Nate by accident. Why the hell turn your back away from the play?


----------



## Wade County

Defensive rebounding. Our achilles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Wade

sweet pass and cut


----------



## Jace

Then Wade ****ing moseys away sadly after tapping it away and Gibson almost gets an and-1 where he could've been defending. Come on bro.

He and LeBron haven't brought their requisite A-game.


----------



## Jace

Ray you need to hit these open 3s.


----------



## Wade County

Nice dime to Wade there


----------



## Jace

Wade you ****ing lazy jackass.


----------



## Wade County

****


----------



## Wade County

Wade that was awful D


----------



## Jace

What the hell was that closeout on Boozer?


----------



## Wade County

Lebron missed the layup in transition he'd make 9/10, Ray misses the open 3...just crap.

3pt lead feels tentative. Gotta make some friggin buckets.

Ray is off bad tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, Lebron is all out of whack tonight. And this is Ray's worst shooting post season game.


----------



## Wen

oh ,bron , u need to wake the fuk up !!!
u r the man !! just keep playing aggressive 

good job by noris cold , the rookie really help a lot


----------



## Wade County

Fair to say Cole > Mario right now


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, Lebron is all out of whack tonight. And this is Ray's worst shooting post season game.


Allen is 1-6 and 0-5. I didn't know he was _that_ bad.


----------



## Wade County

4-15 now for Lebron, worst shooting game from him for quite a while.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh

Sweet pass by Wade.


----------



## Jace

Wad2Bosh!


----------



## Wade County

So many annoying players on the Bulls. Boozer, Noah, Robinson...ughhhh


----------



## Wade County

Nice CB!


----------



## Jace

LeBron lets Butler go by him to try to get the block. Noah gets the putback. Letting them hang around with stupid, lazy shit.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

We are allowing Boozer to play like an MVP.


----------



## Wade County

Almost need to take Ray out now. He's giving nothing. I guess they gotta respect the J, but jeez....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole! Wow


----------



## Jace

Cole!


----------



## Wade County

Cole thank ****


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Their three didn't go in. Surprise.


----------



## Jace

Yeah Ray missing is giving us big issues. He's dead weight when not hitting.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh is boarding like a man tonight


----------



## Wade County

**** CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Great block by Bosh


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Good block by Bosh.


----------



## Jace

Big block Bosh.

Need all the stops.


----------



## Wade County

Nice block by Bosh. Please get a stop here....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

So shocked Butler missed that 3. Dont think that emotionless robot had missed an open shot all series.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bosh got 18 points, 17 rebounds, 3 assists and 2 blocks. =)


----------



## Wade County

The way this game has gone, prepare for Nate Rob three out of this timeout


----------



## Wen

tat s my boy!!!! nice block bosh 

and we hv to thanks raily pick cole in the draft 
this s amazing pick from the second role


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade County said:


> The way this game has gone, prepare for Nate Rob three out of this timeout


And a cheap foul...


----------



## Wade County

Wade2Bosh said:


> So shocked Butler missed that 3. Dont think that emotionless robot had missed an open shot all series.


He really is like a cyborg man. Creepy.

Great find by the Bulls at the end of the 1st round though.


----------



## Jace

Whoa. Big call there. Need to capitalize.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

As I said before, Noah looks so innocent when he gets a foul called against him. No matter if the call was right or wrong...


----------



## Wade County

wow that was weak call on Noah, but ill take it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There's the make up for the missed clear path. 

Of course, no one after the game will remember the clear path miss


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And there's the obligatory 3 over Wade


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Belinelli still shooting those threes. We must draw a foul sometime.


----------



## Jace

Of course a wide-open corner 3. As bad a look as we could give up.


----------



## Wade County

Defend the 3 ball dammit!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ 33333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Three by LeBron!


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig: 33333333333


----------



## Wade County

MBP!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 333333

WOW


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Bulls should have got a foul there. Wade hit Belinelli.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Cole is our man!


----------



## Jace

I think I almost dislocated my shoulder celebrating that Cole 3. WOOOOW.


----------



## Wade County

COLE!!!


----------



## Wade County

ICE COLE!


----------



## Adam

Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooold


----------



## Wade County

Please Miami. For the sake of my health, DO NOT blow this...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

With each game that passes, it just becomes more and more amazing how much Cole has gotten better during the year.


----------



## Wade County

Go to Bosh and get him to attack Noah. Foul him out.


----------



## Jace

And if we pull this one out, the narrative will be the refs coddle us. That's how fraudulent/off the media/fan perspective is.

Wow, clear charge there. Nice, refs. Til the last drop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bulls get the benefit of the call there, but of course that wont be mentioned after the game.


----------



## Wade County

Wade FFS, why gamble!!

I dont know what is going through his head at the moment.


----------



## Jace

Holy hell that was SUCH a charge. I can't believe this officiating man. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Wade County

Oh wow. Battier got screwed.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade County said:


> Go to Bosh and get him to attack Noah. Foul him out.


Yeah. We should manage to take out atleast one of Belinelli or Noah.


----------



## UD40

I don't want to hear a damn thing about Lebron in this game from ESPN.

As far as I'm concerned, there's Bosh, Cole and a bunch of other guys out there tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:manbearpig: and1!!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig::manbearpig::manbearpig::manbearpig::manbearpig::manbearpig::manbearpig::manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County

MBP!!! + 1!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Way too easy there.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

This should be finished.


----------



## Wade County

Erm...defense? Game aint over guys....


----------



## Jace

Game's not over Heatles. Gotta keep playing defense.


----------



## Wade County

Bron should've gone for the block. If he fouls him he fouls him.


----------



## Wade County

1 more bucket should seal it. Dont want to see us miss and they hit a quick three or some bullshit. Game aint over til I hear the buzzer.


----------



## Jace

Bosh pay attention you're playing NBA basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice thought by Wade, but no need for that cuteness right now


----------



## Wade County

FFS guys


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Noah must get a fine for flopping. This could have changed the game.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh should've seen that pass coming though.


----------



## Jace

Would be up 7 if Bosh wasn't thinking about traveling the Multiverse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Trying to give this game away


----------



## Wade County

God dammit Ray.

Nice board by Bron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Belinelli could have hurt LeBron bad there. Idiot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Belinelli could have hurt LeBron bad there. Idiot.


No ill-intent there. Both were going after the rebound at full speed. Lebron beat him to the spot though.


----------



## Jace

> @*HPbasketball*  53s Bulls fans in the first half: "How could Nazr even knock over LeBron?! Flop!" Bulls fans in the 4th: "Did you see Cole KNOCK OVER NOAH?!"


Looking forward to reading this guy's timeline postgame. He usually has our back amidst the hysteria.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade2Bosh said:


> No ill-intent there. Both were going after the rebound at full speed. Lebron beat him to the spot though.


Maybe you are right.


----------



## UD40

Aggravating to watch, but I'll take it.


----------



## Jace

Only LeBron could turn one of his shittiest Playoff games awesome.


----------



## Wade County

Catchya later Joakim. Douchebag.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Only LeBron could turn one of his shittiest Playoff games awesome.


25-8-7 and he played like shit :laugh:


----------



## Wen

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> Belinelli could have hurt LeBron bad there. Idiot.


they r really dirty , that silly son of the xxxxx , that s a big different between tough-D and dirty-Defense :twoguns:


----------



## Jace

BUY NORRIS COLE A DAMN LAPDANCE TONIGHT!

:noco: _MO CHEEKS MO CHEEKS_


----------



## Wade County

YES BOYS.

Home court regained.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Shit stream! It ended directly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win 104-94

A ton of our guys played like shit, but others stepped up big. 

Cole :worthy:

Bosh with 20 points and 19 rebounds


----------



## Wade County

Game ball to Norris. Just a massive massive game from the young man. 

Major props to CB for carrying us also. 

20 and 19 from Bosh, 4 assists, 1 steals and 2 block...monster line.


----------



## BlackNRed

Norris Cole MVP


----------



## Jace

Got homecourt back. Imagine if we played a decent game, even 5-on-8.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

BlackNRed said:


> Norris Cole MVP


He was great but Bosh was even better.


----------



## Jace

I think LeBron wanted to see what it felt like to be Melo tonight. He failed. Too many assists.


----------



## BlackNRed

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> He was great but Bosh was even better.


Bosh is supposed to do that, especially with Wade playing almost as little as Rose (wtf is wrong with him)

But Cole stepped up for this series. Which was badly needed as we've seen a lot of Wario Chalmers.


----------



## Major Bounce

Ugly game but Miami seals it at the end. 2 more to go!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Press conference: http://www.nba.com/live1/. I can't watch a studio etc. because the stream ended and no one in my country are broadcasting the NBA except for a few games.

Spoelstra is talking now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Thibodeau said our ability to get to the free-throw line was the difference.

About the situation with Nazr Mohammed and LeBron, he said that he saw a guy flopp. Haha!


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

He complements Norris Cole. That's good.


----------



## Jace

Was Bosh vs. Chalmers the Wade vs. Payton in CHI moment?


----------



## Jace

If Cole is actually becoming a capable 3-point shooter now, that's so big. Defenses give him a ton of space, and if they have to push up now, he'll be getting to the rim more.


----------



## Jace

Sam Mitchell seems to believe Boozer and Teague left the restricted area in the bench when the altercation broke out. Something to watch. As he said, depends if the Heat send in the footage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Thibs is pissed at the reffing in this game.

He's also basically saying that he had no problem with the push by Nazr and noah.

and about how he feels the Heat are playing "we'll adjust accordingly". Sounds like he wants even more physical play from his guys because he feels the Heat are getting away with it.


----------



## Jace

Thibodeau says LeBron flopped on the Muhammed push. Say goodbye to your credibility.

Did I really just hear him insinuate Andersen and Haslem are doing what Muhammed did? Unbelievable. So many irrational people on this planet.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Wade2Bosh said:


> Thibs is pissed at the reffing in this game.
> 
> He's also basically saying that he had no problem with the push by Nazr and noah.
> 
> and about how he feels the Heat are playing "we'll adjust accordingly". Sounds like he wants even more physical play from his guys because he feels the Heat are getting away with it.


Thibodeau should be very happy with the refs. Atleast, and I really mean it, he shouldn't say something at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Norris Cole at the podium. Who the hell saw this coming? :laugh:


----------



## Jace

"Not gonna get calls"?????/

DUDE. Take the ****ing deli meats off your eyes you diminutive butcher-looking mother****er. Your team was babied by the refs practically the entire night and you're complaining? It's like a homeless person being mad the guy who dropped him a $100 bill didn't also bring him a filet mignon.

I can't believe those words just came out of his mouth. This is absolutely surreal.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

Boozer didn't understand the ejection.

He is so ugly, by the way.


----------



## Jace

Isn't Cedric Toney LeBron's shooting coach too? Feel like I've heard that name before.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami

I like Bosh's suit.


----------



## doctordrizzay

So what happened this game.

Cole and Bosh were awesome? Lebron not so much till the end?

What's with Wade? Only 7 shot attempts?

I saw a video of that push def not a flop lol...Thibs is an idiot


----------



## Jace

Weird. Despite only 10 points I feel like Wade had a pretty good game, besides some really awful D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Weird. Despite only 10 points I feel like Wade had a pretty good game, besides some really awful D.


The problem for Wade tonight was playing the 1st 9:13 of the game and having 0 points on 0-1 shooting, 0 rebounds, and 0 assists. He just wasnt involved at all. 

Then the 2nd quarter came and the Heat started going to Wade and Bosh pick and pops and that was money all night. Thought we could have gone to it more in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace

Part of my being pleased definitely has to do with not really noticing him, i.e. him not taking bad shots or turning it over. Was a weird start to the game, both he and LeBron were pretty tame.


----------



## Major Bounce

Chicago gets away with more "physical" play than any other team. Miami wasn't nearly as bad as they were tonight, they should feel blessed that the refs don't crack down on them more consistently. Their problem is when they meet another team that will give them their own medicine they cry foul. Deal with it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Norris Cole's numbers so far this post season.

9.6ppg (25-39) on 64%, 77% (10-13!) from 3. And just to add, he's also 7-7 from the free throw line. 

...










:laugh: 

Unfortunately for Mario, these 1st 2 rounds have not been the best of matchups for him. Still expect him to hit his customary big shots in future games. But right now, NoCo is on Fire!


----------



## Jace

So cool that NoCo is becoming another guy who we can trust to close games. He's sort of reproducing his preseason 3-point performance in the postseason. Love that we can break out the "...water" pic again. :laugh:

Speaking of, @Ms_Mambo made this:










(S)he also did this:










:rotf:

**** yo shit butcher.


----------



## Jace

Need to give Bosh credit. His lip-service has been a bit annoying at times, as he hasn't always backed his mouth up. He told reporters he's tired of talking about Noah before game 2, and in both games he's done a good job against him, including the epic G3. He suspended the Noah narrative with his play. Never would've thought I'd see Bosh grab nearly 20 boards vs. this team.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Hmmm looking back at the series in 2011. Lebron played amazing except game 1, Bosh had the best series of his career, and Wade stunk it up the whole series (stat wise) except for game 2. 

So it pretty much looks like this series so far, I only checked because im concerned about Wade's health. 

http://www.nba.com/playoffs/2011/eastseries7/

Mike Bibby starting


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade was worn down from chasing Ray in the previous series vs Boston, while also averaging 30/7/5. Plus, no matter the coach or the roster, he always plays bad in Chicago. It's so weird.


----------



## Jace

Yup. Understandable now with Thibs. Don't remember how much Wade, if at all, struggled against the VDN Bulls, but obviously Skiles gave him hell.

Was so strange how he went from spectacular against Boston, to suddenly (and predictably), struggling vs. CHI.

I really don't think Wade has been stinking it up this series. He was good in G3. We don't need him to be 9-14 spectacular every night. I loved that he had 3x as many assists as FG attempts in the first half. Rare to see him play so in the flow like that. We're at our offensive best when he's taking what the D gives him, which is often kickouts to our shooters, or passes to cutters or rolling bigs. I know he had a Joelian statline for a good amount of the 1st half, but that doesn't necessarily mean he wasn't making effective passes or tipping rebounds to teammates. His D was the poo poo though, at least on certain big Bulls plays.

And as I finish typing this, SC airs a segment on whether or not Wade is hurting badly. :nonono:

The first thing they cite (well, after PPG decrease from the regular season, of course) is that he only shot 7 times in G3. It's ridiculous. And not like he hasn't hoisted a bunch of looks while struggling way worse than he appears to be right now, healthwise, which to me doesn't seem like very much.


----------



## Jace

Watching the game over right now, Dwyane was involved in a couple of really bad early turnovers.

Funny how Thibodeau was talking about all the stuff he sees Birdman and UD getting away with. On the play where Boozer dunks over Bosh, the Bulls are able to get the O-board (95% of their offense) because Noah yanks UD's arm and is able to grab the board and dish to the cutting Boozer. Mr. "I see everything," did you notice that? 

Butler's 2nd foul makes no sense. He definitely has a gripe there, but other than the makeup call on Noah late in the game, I don't recall many others.

:laugh: Battier gets Shattier'd on by the refs in this game. No wonder he fouled out. Nice guy finishes last again. 

I sort of understand the "PG UD" comparison JVG made reference to Spo using regarding Cole, but at the same time I think Norris is distinctively more naturally talented. UD's lack of conventional talent is a major part of his lore. JVG subsequently dropped a "pureness." 

:spo:

Whoa. In the 2nd quarter, Joey Crawford either makes the latest and oddest illegal screen call I've ever seen (and from an impossible angle) or somehow decides to call Bird for an offensive foul for being chucked by Gibson on his roll to the rim. Completely dumbfounding, yet no replay or even discussion from the broadcast crew.

Welp, right after that Bellinelli gets called by Crawford for a foul for being pushed on defense by Ray. Awful. Maybe a makeup call, but if you don't **** up so egregiously in the first place, it's not necessary.

Watching that Mohammed push play sans emotion, I understand why a tech was called on LeBron, even if that kind of action goes without one the vast majority of the time. Still makes no sense for Mohammed to foul LeBron like that 40 feet from the hoop. I'd understand if the Heat had numbers, but the Bulls had a 4-3 advantage.

After Wade hits his only first half FGA near midway through the 2nd quarter (an end-of-shotclock turnaround J), instead of doing what you might expect and testing the temperature of his hand, he goes on to make a series of great plays for teammates: A bounce pass to a wide open Bosh for what should've been 2 points from 18 ft, followed by setups for Battier and Cole 3s. On the next offensive possession, Ray takes an awful hero ball jumper with one foot over the 3-point line after dribbling away most of the shotclock. Next possession? Wade repeats the pick-and-pop look for Bosh, this time garnering his 3rd assist of the half. So, interestingly, the 3 assists came after his 1st and only shot attempt. Really doesn't look like he's hurt. The Bulls doubled him and walled off the paint, and he made great reads. Good to see him not force shots with LeBron on the bench. It's generally been one major thing I've loved about Wade throughout his career, relative to the majority of the star, post-Jordan SGs. His unselfishness has made him a more deadly scorer, like MBP.

Cole was so good. The and-1 J. The floater over Noah.

Bosh got away with a clear travel to setup Battier's 2nd 3. I'm willing to accept a degree of fallibility as I'm a rational person, but man, really bad work refs.

Wade makes a lot of great passes, even at 3-3 from the field, that go unrewarded. Can't even quite tell how he gets LeBron this one great, wide-open look for a corner 3 he misses, and I'm watching it over and over. Hope he doesn't get wrapped up in the story and force his own action tomorrow. Seems besides defensive mistakes, Wade's worst problems were some silly turnovers he was involved in, either via ill-advised passes or fumbled catches.

Bellinelli is a flop factory.

Noticing that most of the things that went wrong for the Heat were the result of two or more players combining to make bad mistakes on one play, whether it's one badly missed defensive rotation after a bad pick-and-roll or iso breakdown, or a guy making a horrible effort to catch a badly thrown pass...Not things you expect to see from this team, and easily fixable. We're talented enough to recover from one error, but multiple ones on one possession multiple times in a game is tough. Hard to say it's the result of being underfocused, though, considering the circumstances, but that's how it looks.

Chalmers had an extended, uber-Wario stretch where he just poured napalm all over anything good the Heat had going. Amazing how pernicious he can be.

Absolutely, unequivocally :stephena: no excuse for no review on that clear path non-call.

Can't wrap my mind around LeBron's shot selection this game. Really odd. He ran a pick-and-pop with Allen on a play to get Gibson on him on the switch. With enough time to hit an open teammate or drive at the rim, he instead pulled up for a jumper with his feet right on the 3-point line.

More weird: In a game where Nate Robinson and Marco Bellinelli were bombing away from 28 feet, Ray missed at least 3 prime looks from 3.

Wonder if Thibodeau observed how much Bosh was getting beaten up under the basket without calls.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh;7769250[B said:


> ]Wade was worn down from chasing Ray in the previous series vs Boston[/B], while also averaging 30/7/5. Plus, no matter the coach or the roster, he always plays bad in Chicago. It's so weird.


That's not really an excuse, you pretty much said he was worn down from playing basketball. 

Also I checked because I don't even remember Wade in that series in 2011 except for that huge block he had in game 3? and game 5 that 4 point play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

doctordrizzay said:


> That's not really an excuse, you pretty much said he was worn down from playing basketball.


You dont think chasing Ray around on defense for 4 quarters, while also adding 30 points 7 rebounds and 5 assists on offense, would wear a player down?


----------

